# Aromatase Inhibition Improves Blood Sugar



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Aromatase Inhibition Improves Blood Sugar by Anthony Roberts Aromatase inhibitors, specifically Letrozole, have been part of the bodybuilding pre-contest pharmacopia since their commercial release. We know that lowering estrogen can decrease subcutaneous water levels, leading to that dry, grainy look that wins contests. But now there???s reason to think that the inhibition of aromatase can [...]

*Read More...*


----------

